
Ask HN: How do you manage payroll and compliance for foreign remote employees? - tvladeck
I run a very small marketing science consultancy (www.gradientmetrics.com) and we are fully remote. We are hiring our fourth employee (yay!) and this person is in the Netherlands. I am in NYC and I have one employee (W-2) in the US and a FTE in Warsaw. For the employee in Poland, we can just use Transferwise and the only legal thing we had to do was for him to set up a company to invoice and accept payments. In the Netherlands things are more complicated and it looks like we’ll have to use some kind of payroll provider. I know many companies represented here are fully remote so we cannot be the only ones wrestling with these logistical issues. I was hoping there’d be like a “Justworks for international companies” that I could plug into, but c’est la vie. Are there any platforms or systems that I should know about? Any tips or words for the wise would be hugely appreciated.
======
hemantv
Take a look at Rippling :) www.rippling.com

~~~
tvladeck
Unfortunately while they do international _payments_ they don't seem to do
international _payroll_ and _compliance_.

For other reasons, looks interesting. Thanks for the recommenation!

~~~
hemantv
This is going to be extremely hard not sure what your budget is but ADP might
be the only company that offers this with local partnerships.

From what I have heard they charge around $1500 base fee per country so not
economically for a lot of business.

What are the problems in employing people as contractors rather than
employees?

~~~
tvladeck
> What are the problems in employing people as contractors rather than
> employees?

No problems for me, but there would be huge problems for the new employee. In
the Netherlands, it's illegal, as the contractor has to have >= 3 clients. It
also causes problems with access to social services and healthcare.

It looks like, for the Netherlands at least, that there are some local
providers that handle this. One I found (and will probably go with) is Orange
Tax — www.orangetax.com

